# PMD: The Idiots



## Blaziking the God General (Nov 30, 2008)

The plot of this comic focuses around Fuego, a Cyndaquil who recalls being human, and his adventures with a Treecko named Swift. Together, and with the help of a acoholic Rotom, a mysterious triangle, a dragon named Fido, two mental institution escapees, and many others, they discover a series of experiments being done upon Pokemon. Who or what is the cause of these experiments? Are they as mentally crippled as these Pokemon? Most likely.​ 



 

*Current amount of Issues:* *30*​ 
Issue 1
Issue 2
Issue 3
Issue 4
Issue 5
Issue 6 - 1
Issue 6 - 2
Issue 7
Issue 8
Issue 9
Issue 10
Issue 11
Issue 12 
Issue 13
Issue 14
Issue 15
Issue 16
Issue 17 
Issue 18 
Issue 19
Issue 20
Issue 21 
Issue 22 
Issue 23 
Issue 24
Issue 25
Issue 26
Issue 27
Issue 28
Issue 29
Issue 30
Issue 31
Issue 32
Issue 33
Issue 34
Issue 35
Issue 36
Issue 37
Issue 38
Issue 39
Issue 40
Issue 41
Issue 42 
Issue 43
Issue 44
Issue 45
Issue 46
Issue 47
Issue 48 *NEW!*
Issue 49 *NEW!*
Issue 50 *NEW!*
Issue 51 *NEW!*
Issue 52 *NEW!*
Issue 53 *NEW!*
Issue 54 *NEW!*​ 
*Issue 55: In Which the Health Insurance Fee Soars Through the Roof NEW!*​ 






*CREDITS*: (In which we pay credit where credit is due)

-The Spriter's Resource, because it is a resource for spriters.
-Mike the Foxhog's comic, Explorers of Oddity for inspiration.
-My mentally unstable mind, for thinking up the plot.
-The people who actually read this, for without them this would serve no pupose


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 1, 2008)

It's cool and stuff but did you spend a month making two copies or are you just letting them out a bit at a time? I like them so far but as always you can't judge from the first copies too much.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 1, 2008)

I procrastinated on making the second one. Plus I was grounded from the computer for a few weeks so I was unable to do it for a while.

Somehow I knew that you would be the first one to post here.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 2, 2008)

Blaziking 175 said:


> Somehow I knew that you would be the first one to post here.


Yes, I tend to be a post~a~holic :)

~Third copy is more lol which is what comics are all about, good~

~Plus you've put in a Cyndaquil...which is probably not going to be A cyndaquil but THE Cyndaquil~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 2, 2008)

EeveeSkitty said:


> ~Third copy is more lol which is what comics are all about, good~


That's what I was aiming for.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 3, 2008)

All well and good.


----------



## Charizard Morph (Dec 6, 2008)

I am completely lost. 
.
.
.
.
as usual.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 8, 2008)

^ How are you lost? In what way do you men 'lost'? Explain.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 8, 2008)

Not that I mind people getting inspiration from my comic and making their own, but... do they _all_ have to be PMD ones? :3

Anyway, looking good so far Blaziking!


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 9, 2008)

PMD ones seem to be easier to make, there are already face thingys and the sprites are small.


----------



## reecemysocksoff (Dec 9, 2008)

nice work Blaziking.
I like the first issue! =D


----------



## Invader Palkia (Dec 11, 2008)

I can tell I'm going to like this just from reading the description. 

I'll keep coming back to look.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 11, 2008)

^ Same. Yay for comics ^_^


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 11, 2008)

Sorry this issue didn't come up sooner. >_< Spriters Resource was down and I needed an image of the crossroads.

Thanks for the comments everyone.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

Ahaha! Yay, two more copies :D


----------



## Seritinajii (Dec 12, 2008)

Wow, I like these comics. Very funny. XD


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 12, 2008)

Like the new issues ^^ I loled a few times.

Still lookig nice- not as good as _Oddity_ though...

*tumbleweed rolls past*

...

Who am I kidding, _Oddity_ sucks arse... ;_;


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 12, 2008)

^ Aww, have confindence. Oddity is awesomesauce :D


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 12, 2008)

Mike consider this, if Oddity weren't great, why would so many people be inspired by it to make other sprite comics?

Stop being so modest.


----------



## Raika (Dec 18, 2008)

Haha I like doing that too XD I like to watch my friend play a game, and I'll just talk over whatever the people on the screen babble. Love it so far ^_^


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 21, 2008)

New issue up. It's not that great, addmittedly. I couldn't think of a really good joke.


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 21, 2008)

Blaziking said:


> New issue up. It's not that great, addmittedly. I couldn't think of a really good joke.


It's not too bad. ^^

I know, it can be hard to come up with really good jokes _every_ issue. It's fine if once in a while you turn out a slightly meh one.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 21, 2008)

I've got a great one for the next issue, though, which is good.

EDIT: And just like that, Issues 8 and 9 are up.


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 22, 2008)

Ahahaha! I haven't been here for a while. Still going good :)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 22, 2008)

Issues 10 - 13 are up!


----------



## Jewel Espeon (Dec 23, 2008)

"Only you can prevent wildfires." Lol, is the snorunt supposed to be Smokey Bear? xD

Btw, these are great. Keep up the good work. :D


----------



## Not Meowth (Dec 23, 2008)

*reads new issues* Hehe, return address.

Still looking great! This could rival Oddity. Which is why I must kill it now...


----------



## Evolutionary (Dec 24, 2008)

Still the awesomesauce. You work fast, yay you. More lol for us :)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 24, 2008)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> *reads new issues* Hehe, return address.
> 
> Still looking great! This could rival Oddity. Which is why I must kill it now...


Well we're definitely not helping the rivalry considering we both advertise each others' comic.



			
				EeveeSkitty said:
			
		

> Still the awesomesauce. You work fast, yay you. More lol for us :)


I'm finding Kirby, Zelda Link, and Murkrow quite entertaining, so it's easy to write a strip with them.

I'm thinking of making them more primary characters...


----------



## shadow_lugia (Dec 24, 2008)

But but but Zelda isn't in this comic o.O

Link is though. And everyone knows that him and Zelda get married and have a bajillion kids and stuff.

By the way, Link's sprite is from Four Swords, yes?


----------



## Zeph (Dec 24, 2008)

No, I believe it's the Minish Cap one, seeing as he used the Mole Mitts.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Dec 24, 2008)

shadow_lugia said:


> But but but Zelda isn't in this comic o.O
> 
> Link is though.


Sorry. I always get the names confused for some reason.


----------



## Callisto (Dec 25, 2008)

I LOVE Issue 8! But I guess Chatot is lazy and doesn't want to get killed.. er, I mean do it himself. lazy bum.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 1, 2009)

Okay, Issue 15 is up. Sorry it toook a while. I was busy playing Final Fantasy IV and X, so I wasn't on the computer much. 

In case there is confusion, Fuego, Murkrow, Link, and Kirby all hit a tree in the issue.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 1, 2009)

I love it! I might make my own comic now, but about who or what? Hmmm...


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 2, 2009)

It's cool, FF rocks.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 3, 2009)

VelvetEspeon said:


> I love it! I might make my own comic now, but about who or what? Hmmm...


Not PMD, we have four of them already xD Half aren't being made anymore, it seems, but still.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 4, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not PMD, we have four of them already xD Half aren't being made anymore, it seems, but still.


Well, as evidence in the issue I just put up, mine is becoming a bit less Pokemon oriented with the addition of Kirby, Cloud, Vincent, and Link.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 4, 2009)

Blaziking said:


> Well, as evidence in the issue I just put up, mine is becoming a bit less Pokemon oriented with the addition of Kirby, Cloud, Vincent, and Link.


So it is ^^


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

Whilst I slightly prefer Mike's comic (only fair) this one in the earlier issues was extremely funny. I choked as I was eating my tea at how funny the early comics were.


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 4, 2009)

DarkArmour said:


> Whilst I slightly prefer Mike's comic (only fair) this one in the earlier issues was extremely funny. I choked as I was eating my tea at how funny the early comics were.


But what are you saying, that it's crap now? xD


----------



## Bombsii (Jan 4, 2009)

no! of course not :S

Its just the early comics that have my sort of jokes in it. The real-laugh-out-loud ones.


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Jan 5, 2009)

Mike the Foxhog said:


> Not PMD, we have four of them already xD Half aren't being made anymore, it seems, but still.


Ok, then what about DP or RSE?


----------



## Flora (Jan 5, 2009)

Oh, God.

I'm speechless.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 5, 2009)

Hahaha new issue.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 9, 2009)

I just posted 3 more issues for ya'll.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 9, 2009)

Issue 19 = Awesomesauce


----------



## Icalasari (Jan 16, 2009)

VelvetEspeon said:


> Ok, then what about DP or RSE?


I've wanted to do a DP comic, but I am too lazy, and besides, it would be a little difficult due to the 2.5D view

And a rash where? I want to know ;.;


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 16, 2009)

Yeah teh view would be a pain.

PMD is just more suited for comics. Smallish Pokemon sprites, smaller tiles I guess. More kind of like, scenes.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 18, 2009)

Icalasari said:


> And a rash where? I want to know ;.;


To be honest, I don't really know where. And I'm the creator of the comic. >.< Not good not good.

Yeah so some more issues for you all. I should hopefully have quite a few more ready by the end of next week, since I get three days off from school.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 18, 2009)

Awesome awesome and nice FF reference :)


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 18, 2009)

EeveeSkitty said:


> Awesome awesome and nice FF reference :)


I know. I'm actually listening to the music right now.

Apparently, I'm on some sort of writing spree now. I just finished Issue 25. But I think that's it for now.


----------



## Evolutionary (Jan 18, 2009)

New issue! Yay for writing sprees~


----------



## Flora (Jan 19, 2009)

Pichu said:
			
		

> Skarmory!! Stop humming the Clash on the Bridge theme from FF5!!


Awesome. XP


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 19, 2009)

Flora and Ashes said:


> Awesome. XP


It's even better if you're listening to the music when you read it.

I'm listening to it again, mainly because I can't stand listening to Aerith's theme anymore after seeing her death scene with the music. :sad:


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jan 28, 2009)

Yes so nine days later I have new issues that I'm putting up as I type.


----------



## Flora (Jan 28, 2009)

Oh, God, I love that Castform. And Pichu. XP


----------



## Not Meowth (Jan 28, 2009)

Issue 30 is relevant to my interests.

^^


----------



## JolteonShock (Jan 31, 2009)

I like every joke in it, especially when Swift rings the bell one more time and gets beat up.
I so totally knew that was going to happpen!  XD


----------



## VelvetEspeon (Feb 3, 2009)

I like the new issues.


----------



## Dragonclaw (Feb 4, 2009)

Why didn't I read these earlier? They're so awesome xD


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 6, 2009)

Well I'm glad people are liking them.

So my random mind hasn't been as random recently, so I only have two new issues for you all. But, they're new!


----------



## Not Meowth (Feb 6, 2009)

Nice 2 new issues ^^


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Feb 18, 2009)

Sorry for the lack of issues. I've been pretty sick recently so yeah.

I do have two new ones for you though ^^;;


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 18, 2009)

As always this comic makes me smile. Thank you.

I love Rayquaza. And Swift's line about Castform's mom.


----------



## Callisto (Feb 18, 2009)

I love how Castform's denied a spot on the team.


----------



## Flying Bread (Feb 20, 2009)

THIS. IS. EPIC. Seriously. I love you.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 9, 2009)

So I feel as if you all deserve an explanation for me not posting anything in a while. But I don't have one so we'll compromise. I'll give you a nice sized update *hopefully* by the end of the week. :D


----------



## Evolutionary (Mar 9, 2009)

Woot, more more more~


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Mar 11, 2009)

So I put three up for kicks and giggles.

In Issue 37, I'm not making fun of Asperger's Syndrome, just poking fun at the common mispronunciation of it.


----------



## Flora (Mar 11, 2009)

I love the last one. XP


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 1, 2009)

So after an extremely long time of not updating/posting at all, I have four new issues for you.


----------



## Thorne (Apr 1, 2009)

Chapter 38 was awesome, very awesome.


----------



## Drowzee64 (Apr 5, 2009)

At first I didn't get the humor, but now I'm in love with it.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 11, 2009)

Soooo I have new issues up again. I have school off this week and most likely nothing of interest to do, so you can hopefully expect some more issues.

Plus, only two issues away from the big 5-0! :D


----------



## Charizard Morph (Apr 11, 2009)

Wait, was there supposed to be an issue 47 or is it a typo, or do you just have a general distaste for that number?


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Apr 11, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> Wait, was there supposed to be an issue 47 or is it a typo, or do you just have a general distaste for that number?


All of the above 'Twas a typo, thanks for pointing it out.


----------



## Firelord Alex (Apr 11, 2009)

A truly epic series.  You inspired me to make my own, but it is on a different forum.


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jun 15, 2009)

People, I apologize for not updating much in the past couple months, I've been kind of busy. Summer is here, so I'll probably be able to make more issues now.

Anyways, the new issues actually have some plot related stuff in them yay!


----------



## Eeveelution (Jun 16, 2009)

Finally, I thought this would never be updated again!! Thank goodness...


----------



## Lars The Turtwig (Jul 1, 2009)

FUNNIEST.....STORY....EVER!
Theres only one story which is almost better. But its not worse either!
THIS STORY RULES!


----------



## Charizard Morph (Jul 2, 2009)

Just a couple things about the last comic here.
1. Why are they drinking ocean water.
2. Saltwater would make everyone sick anyways, without the raw eggs.
3. you're supposed to boil water *shot*
Okay, never mind, the last one is to technical.


----------



## Dr Frank (Jul 2, 2009)

It's just ridiculously funny. I've read Mike's comic, and both the comics are funny in their own ways, as though they contain different types of humour.
*applause*


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Jul 2, 2009)

Charizard Morph said:


> Just a couple things about the last comic here.
> 1. Why are they drinking ocean water.
> 2. Saltwater would make everyone sick anyways, without the raw eggs.
> Okay, never mind, the last one is to technical.


 >< Ah, those are some excellent points. I'll make sure to fix them up in the next couple issues. Thanks for that.


----------



## Loco Mocho (Aug 11, 2009)

Nice!


----------



## Black Rayquaza (Oct 14, 2009)

When are the next installments coming out?

Love the comic, by the way.  The giant multicoloured Wurmple was a stroke of genius. Or madness. Sometimes in life it's pretty hard to tell.


----------

